# World's Largest Dungeon via OpenRPG



## jtone (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm looking for players for the World's Largest Dungeon. We will be playing via OpenRPG. Planned game times are either Wednesdays 8-10 PM CST (9-11 EST) or Saturdays 9-11 AM CST (9-11 EST) depending on when players are available.

I will be posting house rules and character creation rules in my forum on the ShadowDragon board. If you have questions, please contact me at wld@jjtone.com

(part of Hussar's  World's Largest Adventuring Group)


----------



## TresGeek (Oct 3, 2005)

Wait a minute... is CST Central Standard Time, or some weird Canadian thing?    8PM CST is actually 9PM EST. If that's the case, I'd love to get in on this one with you. I'll check in over on the ShadowDragon site.

Cheers,
TresGeek


----------



## jtone (Oct 5, 2005)

You're right, it should have been 9PM EST.  I have corrected the original post.

The Shadowdragon board seems to be down.  Please contact me at wld@jjtone.com if you're interested in playing.  

Characters are first level, 34 point buy.  Pick a race and class from the Player's Handbook or Arcana Evolved.  Druids/greenbonds won't get much opportunity to use nature skills so I strongly recommend not using those classes.  No evil alignment characters.  

Recommended skills: Balance, Concentration (if you're a spellcaster), Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Disable Device (easily the most important skill), Heal, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Open Lock (the second most important skill), Search, Speak Language (Undercommon, Goblin, Draconic, and Celestial are a good start), Spellcraft, Spot, Survival, Swim (depending on the route you take), Tumble, and Use Rope.
Other suggestions: Craft, Handle Animal, Sense Motive, Use Magic Device.
Not Recommended: Disguise, Forgery, Gather Information, Perform, Profession, Ride, Slight of Hand.


----------



## jtone (Oct 20, 2005)

We now have two rogues, a paladin, and a druid-equivalent (who may only be able to play intermittently). If anyone is interested in playing a divine or arcane magic user, let me know! We've started as of tonight.


----------



## jtone (Nov 6, 2005)

My World's Largest Dungeon game at 8Pm Central Time is going for its fourth session this Wednesday.  If you're interested, we could use a frontline fighter type or an arcane caster.   The board is at http://shadowdragon.kelticmoose.com/Forum/viewforum.php?f=66.


----------

